# Depressed Angry Jealous husband feel so alone.. please help



## mrscox6 (Dec 14, 2012)

Ok im 25 been with my husband since i was 19 and we have been married 2 years, he has always been the jealous type and over the years i just have lost any sort of social life

My husband can be the most romantic person and we have amazing days together taking our daughter whos 3 out, or nights watching a DVD cuddled on the sofa, he says things like me and our daughter are his entire world and he would be lost without us, he does at times make me feel amazing

but on the other hand his jealousy is beyond control, becuase his previous GF had cheated on him with a gir, i feel im even cut of from my females friends. i havent been out for 7 years  he has serious trust issues and sometimes just me being at work i know his mind is going crazy, sometimes he breaks down and cries and says he struggles to cope he has this fear i am going to leave (everyone in his life has left him) his mothr walked out when he was 3 his dad when he was 15 and now neither want to know him, so he doesnt really have any family for support and i have a big family and feel over the years its been wittled down to just the 3 of us as he doesnt really have any friends either! 

Recently my mum moved her friends son in as he was homeless and my husband almost broke down and said he couldnt cope with the fear that i might run off with him (not going to happen) i have never been unfaithful in 7 years and never would i have put my all in to this marriage but in febuary of this year he did have a one night stand and the girl feel pregant, they both choose to abort the baby and because of his remorse and his behaviour to put it right (he wasnt being secretive we were communicating lots, he was putting me and his daughter first,all things he wasnt doing at the time) we have been fighting to make our marriage work because i do believe we both love eachother a huge amount.

but last week after the bloke at my mums house, he broke down crying told me he was struggling with everything and just wanted to end his life as he couldnt cope with feeling the way he was and he hated feeling this way, he begged me for help and we went to the drs and he was given medication and he asked to see a counsellor to deal with his difficult childhood and the death of our son that he has never come to terms with. 

i want to stand by him and get him trough this, but another part of me can not breathe, feel i cant have friends see anyone do anything becuase of his worries and lack of trust

I dont talk to anyone about this really as dont like to burden people i just feel so alone half of me is ready to walk and start again just me and my daughter with no one controlling me or anyone to answer to, part another part of me loves him so much and i want this to work but equally as he has no family and the state he is in it does worry me him doing something stupid if me and his daughter were to leave? 

just dont know what to do


----------



## Acoa (Sep 21, 2012)

Family therapy for all of you, individual for him. Assure him that you are there for him as long as he works on himself.

The family therapy will help you through coping with his jealousy. 

If he refuses to get help, you need to to get out. That may push him over. The edge or may spur him to get help, that is under his control.


----------

